# Warum kein 800 euro Laptop?



## CyberLotus (14. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute!
Ich hatte nie einen Laptop, alleine wegen dem P/L verhältnis wollte ich keinen. Ausserdem haben mir hier auch immer alle von einem Laptop zum Spielen abgeraten, der unter 1000€ kostet.
Allerdings habe ich gestern bei nem Freund mit nem i3 Laptop gespielt (CoD 4). Ich weiß dass dieses Spiel nicht der ultimative Hardware fresser ist, aber ich spiele eh nur CoD crysis und will meinen Lappie mit auf Lans gehen.
Momentan habe ich nen Desktop mit nem E6300 und ner
 GTS 250.
Ich bin zufrieden, nur ab und zu hängt der PC etwas (nur 2 GB Ramm)
Von daher: würdet ihr mir das hier empfehlen?
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...G-2638G50Mnkk/849884/?tn=NOTEBOOK&l1=Notebook

(wenn nicht welches dann?)
(bis max 800€!!!)

mfG


Edit: benutze die app, der titel is iwie nicht richtig -.-


----------



## SaKuL (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Warum kein 800&euro; Lappie ?!*

acer kann ich generell nicht zum gamen empfehlen, lieber asus, msi oder samsung vllt. noch.

ich habe mal schnell geschaut, was mir so gefallen würde, dabei bin ich auf folgende gestoßen:

Asus

MSI

Asus

Alle liegen unter deinem Budget. Ich würde ganz klar zum 1. Asus greifen, da er für einige Zeit ein rundum-sorglos-Paket bietet, auf Grund des Quad-Cores.

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber bei Cyberport dirket zu kaufen lohnt, denn die gehen manchmal noch im Preis ein wenig runter
Grundsätzlich würdest du mit keinem was falsch machen. Ich würde dir ebenfalls empfehlen, eine Neopren-Hülle zu kaufen, die schützt vor staub beim Transport und dämpft wirklich sehr gut


----------



## CyberLotus (15. Mai 2011)

Nice, ich würde das für 800€ von ASUS;
i7, netter GraChip, BlueRay usw.
Werde mal bei Amazon usw. danach sehen.

Danke mann

Edit: Das gibts nicht bei Amazon


----------



## SaKuL (15. Mai 2011)

Wozu Amazon?
Kauf ihn im Cyberport und gut ist


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

ähh
hat einer von euch die Bewertung gelesen??
da schreibt eine nette Dame, dass das Display SEHR schlecht sei...
das wäre natürlich ein KO Kriterium


----------



## CyberLotus (16. Mai 2011)

Ne hab ich nicht gelesen, aber die leistung is bombe un ich habe gestern nachgesehen, das es keine rezesionen gibt.


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

UUPs, stimmt natürlich! zu diesem Laptop gab es keine Bewertung! Nur zur selben Serie:

Asus X53SV-SX132V (K53) mit NVIDIA Optimus
also zum Asus X53SV-SX132 
anstatt zum Asus X53SV-SX178V. 
Würde mich jetzt mal stark interessieren, ob die nicht auch das selbe Display verbaut haben.


----------



## Miezekatze (16. Mai 2011)

Scheinbar mussten sie iwo sparen und das haben sie dann bei dem Display gemacht. Aber kann man sich wirklich auf nur eine Bewertung verlassen. Das Befinden ist meist subjektiv und nicht jeder empfindet alles als gleich störend.


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

Ja genau das weiss ich ja eben auch nicht! Ich suche gerade selber nach einem ähnlichem Laptop, wollte dafür aber keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Ich weiss eben auch nicht, ob man sich auf EINE Bewertung verlassen kann, aber diese sieht schon sehr differenziert aus. Würde mich echt interessieren. Ich persönlich bin auch gerne bereit 900€ für dieses schicke Asus auszugeben:
ASUS X5MSV-SX319V (N53) 8GB RAM !!
Weiss jemand ob diese B&O Boxen wirklich was taugen? Dieser blecherne Sound der bei den meisten Notebooks tönt, ist mir zuwieder, und ich gebe gerne 100€ mehr für guten Sound aus. Wieso da aber kein Blu-Ray im "Entertainment-Multimedia" Notebook ist, ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel, aber nix, was man nicht nachrüsten könnte. Da sieht es mit blechernen Lautsprechern schon anders aus


----------



## CyberLotus (16. Mai 2011)

Naja ich werde es wohl ausprobieren.
Änderte Laptops mit der Leistung sind wesentlich teurer.
Klar die Festplatte ist klein, aber man hat ja externe 
Und dann werde ich einfach mal hoffen  
Ich meine, andere Laptops mit 2 gb vram kosten sehr viel mehr.
Die 8 gb Ramm brauche ich nicht, is doch aber nett.
Und gegen einen i7 habe ich nix.
Habe für 800€ echt nix besseres gefunden.
Findet ihr was besseres..


Ne oder 


Macht weiter so 


Edit: Aber zu nem Laptop hohlste dir doch eh nen Kopfhörer oder?
In dem für 800€ is nen bluray Player drin.


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

ja, Versuch es einfach mal. Du könntest dann ja hier mal deine Meinung zu dem Teil, und insbesondere zum Display schreiben. Wenn es wirklich so ist, wie die Dame beschrieben hat, dann kannsten ja immer noch zurückschicken! 

Das mit dem Blue-ray stört mich ja auch bei dem 100€ teurerem Modell. Allerdings hat das ausserdem USB 3.0! 
Klar habe ich auch Kopfhörer, aber es kommt doch auch häufiger vor, dass mehr als eine Person sound hören will. Bei dem neusten YouTube Video z.B. 

Für dich ist dieses (wenn der Bildschirm einigermaßen ist) bestimmt das richtige. 
Ich werde für mein Anliegen dann bestimmt doch nicht um einen eigenen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ntwickler-notebook-bis-900-a.html#post2993030 herumkommen.


----------



## Miezekatze (16. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt kann ich nichts schlechtes zu B&O Lautsprecher in Notebooks sagen. Aber es hört ja auch nicht jeder Mensch gleich ^^

Das mit dem Zurückschicken wollte ich auch vorschlagen. Hast ja 14 Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen insofern kannst du da nichts falsch machen sondern musst dir höchstens ein anderes suchen


----------



## SA\V/ANT (16. Mai 2011)

Und warum kein Läppes für 650 Lappen?

ASUS A52JV-SX088V [Preis-Leistungs-Gigant 2.0] bei notebooksbilliger.de


Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich so einen holen weil P/L unschlagbar ist. Da man hier auch noch eine Windows7 Version mitbekommt, ich hab zwar schon Prof., aber schaden kanns nicht. 

Für 100 lappen mehr bekommt man ein BD Laufwerk noch dazu. Muss ich mir überlegen ob sich sowas lohnt. 


Aber 2GB Graka und 8GB Ram lassen sich sehen...


----------



## CyberLotus (16. Mai 2011)

Jo is nice aber der für 800€ hat blueray auch windows und nen i7


----------



## Alex555 (16. Mai 2011)

falls du eine Heiung haben willst kauf dir den Acer. 
Spass beiseite, mit ASUS, MSI und evtl. auch Dell solltest du ganz gut fahren (XPS 15 oder 17). 
Also für 800€ kann schon ein Sandy drin sein, einen "alten" I5/I7 würde ich nicht wirklich mehr nehmen. Sany Bridge ist den alten in allen Belangen überlegen. Nehm das ASUS X5MSV-SX319V (N53) 8GB RAM !! das Ruffstaarr vorgeschlagen hat. 2GB Ram braucht diese Karte nicht wirklich, 1gb langen LOCKER. Dafür hast du Sandy.


----------



## CyberLotus (16. Mai 2011)

Der kostet aber 900€…
Klar wenn ich das zusammen bekomme gerne aber das weiß ich net.
Nen i7 samdy gibts net für 800€??


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:


> Der kostet aber 900€…
> Klar wenn ich das zusammen bekomme gerne aber das weiß ich net.
> Nen i7 samdy gibts net für 800€??


 Doch klar!
ASUS
gleich im zweiten Post, an erster Stelle
Nur das "Problem" mit dem Bildschirm, aus dem Bericht... wie gesagt, das kannste ja einfach testen...
Der hatte auch glaub ich sogar Blue-Ray. Wenn ich aber so darüber nachdenke, erschließt sich mir der Sinn von Blue-Ray, ausser sie abspielen zu können, bei dem 15 Zoller ohne Full HD nicht wirklich. Ich wette der gefühlte Unterschied zur DVD ist da nur marginal.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2011)

Datensicherungen wenns ein brenner ist oder als Player für den TV und man ist für due zukunft parat


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:


> Datensicherungen wenns ein brenner ist oder als Player für den TV und man ist für due zukunft parat


wars nicht, und ok, ans zweite hatte ich nicht gedacht- über HDMI geht das bestimmt sogar Prima


----------



## CyberLotus (17. Mai 2011)

Ganz kurz mal, keiner der bildschirme is full hd?!!

Edit: Oha ich habe nachgesehen, scheint der gleiche bildschirm zu sein…
Gibts sonst noch nen laptop mit i7 Sandy MIT gutem display?


----------



## Ruffstaarr (17. Mai 2011)

Full HD mit 15 Zoll??
Also das gibt es schon, aber da kannste im Durchschnitt bei 15 Zoll nochmal mindestens 200€ raufpacken! Wenn nicht mehr!
schau hier


----------



## CyberLotus (17. Mai 2011)

Autsch…
Gibts denn ansonsten noch nen lappie, der nen "normales" display hat auf dem man was erkennt??


----------



## atompilz (19. Mai 2011)

leider kann ich nur bestätigen, dass asus qualitativ minderwertige displays verbaut (zumindest in NB < 1000€). Ich habe gerade aus diesem grund mein 2 Monate altes Asus verkauft, weil ich mich nicht mehr damit abfinden wollte.

mfg


----------



## CyberLotus (19. Mai 2011)

Tja dann wirds wohl doch den ganz normaler tower pc.
Danke


----------

